# Mustard Honey king of Crystallized honey from India



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I think transportation to this country is going to eat up any profits!  Canola is the crystallizing king here.

My son has a lot wild mustard and yellow rocket on their old farm. Makes his honey crystallize quickly.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Manitoba SK and AB are a sea of canola in the summer and probably provides the bulk of their honey production. I have six or seven buckets of canola honey sitting around myself.


----------



## ishneet (Dec 29, 2021)

crofter said:


> I think transportation to this country is going to eat up any profits!  Canola is the crystallizing king here.
> 
> My son has a lot of wild mustard and yellow rocket on their old farm. Makes his honey crystallize quickly.


In many cases for corporates and businesses Mustard Honey is cheaper than canola and is available in a very large quantity because whole the Mustard crop is a major winter crop here. It's grown across many hectares of land in North India which gives it an edge over Canola.


----------

